# De-pin connector - Anyone know how to de-pin this?



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Does anyone have any tips on de-pinning this connector, specifically I am talking about the second from right (the green) connector. Currently it has 16 wires coming out of it, I only need 4 and am trying to remove the others, but can't seem to get them removed. I have a couple different tools for this type of thing, but am failing at getting even a single one removed currently.









I had assumed I could push a single prong tool in from the front and pop the clip free then wiggle the wire out from the back, but at the top there feels to be no clip and the tool won't fit in the bottom to push anything if it is in there.

Thanks.


----------



## ween (Mar 12, 2009)

More pictures, different angles and close-ups, of the particular connector would be helpful.


----------



## ajt976 (Feb 27, 2019)

This looks strikingly similar to the Metra harness that I used for my GM radio. Not gonna lie, it was way more difficult than I expected it to be.
















I used this Delphi Terminal Tool, and believe on the connector you are after I worked on the top part of it to release the pins. Of course I didn't take pictures of it at the time and then I was trying to find some of the pins I pulled out of it but was unsuccessful. I'll give it a look tomorrow and see what I can dig up.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

ween said:


> More pictures, different angles and close-ups, of the particular connector would be helpful.


Here are a couple close-up pictures of both sides:



















In that first picture, I can't seem to fit any tool in what would be the top smaller slot above the actual terminal itself, while I can get something into the bottom, it does not appear to be releasing any clip. While not essential that I remove the other pins, it would be nice to slim the harness down in order to get it tucked away a little easier.


----------



## ajt976 (Feb 27, 2019)

Okay, I lied, your close up pics of are bringing it all back.

So in the second picture, on the back side of the connector that green tab a the bottom is what is holding the pins in:









I ended up working the tab from the back first trying to push it down, but ultimately you need to get the small pin tool (or a small flat blade screw driver) in between that green tab and the bottom of the pin from the front:


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Thanks @ajt976 I'll give that a shot later.


----------



## ajt976 (Feb 27, 2019)

Best of luck! It was definitely a tedious process but well worth it. As you can see I suffered through de-pinning quite a few on that female side trying to make my harness, only needed the power and ground...


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Nice, yeah all I need is front left and front right speaker outputs to feed into a DSP, going to test and see if I get switched 12V on the remote wire as well, but at most I am hoping to just keep the 5 wires on there and do virtually the same as you, tesa tape and then techflex.


----------



## ajt976 (Feb 27, 2019)

How'd it turn out?


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Maddening.... so, I removed a bunch of the pins, tried using the new slimmed down harness and it no longer worked. What's weird is before removing any pins, I just had a speaker twisted to a pair and it worked fine (all other wires were about 3" and went nowhere, not connected to anything).

So, had to plug a bunch back in. Haven't retested it yet, but am hopeful that with the pins back in it will work.


----------



## ajt976 (Feb 27, 2019)

Oh bummer! That's really strange that removing certain pins posed a problem for you. Could it be an issue of making sure 12V+/Gnd gets thru on the harness to whatever it is you're plugging it into? I got kind of lucky on my GM radio since the wiring diagram was fairly well documented. What kind of vehicle is this going in again?


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

That's the really weird thing about it, when it first worked 14 of 16 wires literally were connected to nothing. No ground, no 12V, just 2 wires twisted to a speaker coming out of the factory amp. It's a 2015 Volvo V60.

If this still doesn't work with the pins back in, I'll bite the bullet on an SDMI25.


----------



## ajt976 (Feb 27, 2019)

Yea, that's really strange, definitely doesn't make much sense. Anyhow, best of luck!


----------

